# Victim Services



## Delaney1986 (11 Aug 2011)

Hey Everyone!

   I have been hearing from different sources that Victim Services is a good avenue to gain experience in the law enforcement field. I am supposed to be starting the training for this in the Fall (Man, what a long process - I guess it's good practise for joining the CF  ). Wondering if anyone on here has done Victim Services in the past or is currently doing it and what your experience has been like?

Also, I searched but nothing came up, is there any equivalent to Victim Services in the CF? Or can MPs utilize civvi Victim Services for CF members?

Thanks!!


----------



## garb811 (11 Aug 2011)

Victim Services can be an excellent avenue to gaining experience that is transferable and which can benefit you in the application process.

All MP Dets are required to have a Victim Services program.  Sometimes this is a second or third duty, other times it is a dedicated MP and other times it is a contracted Commissionaire.  It all depends on the Unit, the number of personnel and the demand for the service.


----------



## Delaney1986 (23 Aug 2011)

Hello,

   Thanks for the information! I was just thinking about that the other day. I haven't had many interviews where the interviewer has said, "So, how are you with dead bodies?" Awkward! But after speaking with him I think Victim Services would be exactly the kind of volunteer work I have been hoping to get involved in so I'm glad that it could help me as well with my application/getting prepared for whatever may get thrown at me.

Thanks again Garb!


----------

